# Bosh Performance Line CX power ON problem. Help needed!



## Morcegolas (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm writing here not for the best reasons unfortunately, but I need some wise advices from people with more experience with Bosch systems.


I've a fatty e-bike ( Ktm Macina Freeze ) powered by a Bosch Performance Line CX, with the Power Pack 500W and the Intuvia Display, all of them running the latest Software. The problem is that sometimes when I power ON the bike, it turns ON the display but it don't show the line saying "Performance Line CX" and it doesn't show the speedometer. When this happens the motor won't work so I've to turn it OFF/ON some times, in the display or in the power pack, and after some time it works.
To solve this problem the first time, I took the bike to the dealer and he said to me that as I had a very old software in the tree units upgrading all of them to the latest software and that the problem was solved. The true is that I used it during one week and this problem only appeared only twice, but its not solved.


So my warranty ending in one month I want to solve this before it ends, because I don't want to spend lots of money out of warranty.


I have this short video showing what I described, notice that in this case I did't power OFF/ON the bike, although I move the finger to the Power button I did't press it. The bike suddenly detected the motor ( I think ) and show the speedometer and that line saying "Performance Line CX".


Edited:






Unedited:





I'm getting the bike to the dealer again next weak, but I wan't to know your opinions, and if anyone experienced anything like this.

Thanks.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Go back to the shop and have them start a warranty claim. While you still have time. 

Hopefully you get it sorted.


----------



## Mike in SC (Nov 8, 2017)

Morcegolas, As PinoyMTBer said, bring it back to your dealer and have the solve the problem - any authorized Bosch service dealer can solve this one way or another. Yes, updating the SW is a good idea, but you may have a wiring or other problem.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

I would think there is a poor electrical contact somewhere. Check the display if everything is clean and working and also that the battery is not loose and had clean contacts.


----------



## Morcegolas (Sep 11, 2016)

Earlier today I plugged intuvia to computer in the authorized dealer but no error is recorded. He also checked under the display, it still has the original screw, I never removed it from the support, it was clean but he cleaned it to have sure. Monday I’ll leave it there so he can clean and check the others wires. He told me to take the bike there but already told me that apart from clearing the contacts will not do more, and for him this is kind of normal. I told him that I was reporting this problem directly to Bosh eBike Europe so they can help me resolving this problem, laughing I still ask him if the new eBikes that he sells this happens, and if he tells the new future clients that this is a normal situation and they’d have to wait indefinitely that the bike comes to life, to which he replied that he never notice if this happens in other bikes...

Thanks for helping guys!


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Morcegolas said:


> Earlier today I plugged intuvia to computer in the authorized dealer but no error is recorded. He also checked under the display, it still has the original screw, I never removed it from the support, it was clean but he cleaned it to have sure. Monday I'll leave it there so he can clean and check the others wires. He told me to take the bike there but already told me that apart from clearing the contacts will not do more, and for him this is kind of normal. I told him that I was reporting this problem directly to Bosh eBike Europe so they can help me resolving this problem, laughing I still ask him if the new eBikes that he sells this happens, and if he tells the new future clients that this is a normal situation and they'd have to wait indefinitely that the bike comes to life, to which he replied that he never notice if this happens in other bikes...
> 
> Thanks for helping guys!


I had similar problems with my 2017 Trek Powerfly with CX Performance & intuvia display. It would intermittently STOP assisting (rough spot on trail usually) & wouldn't allow new selection of assist level.

Dealer sez RESET method is hold battery-test button on battery down for 30 seconds. I told dealer you can unplug display for 1-2 seconds and reconnect & turn on & its all reset in less than 10 seconds.

It was rare, and dealer & Bosch said reset as necessary. Grrr...

Later I put a wider stem & bars on the Powerfly & discovered the display holder was too narrow to spread across wide stem. I tried & the plastic did spread, so I tested. The display was barely latched in holder, and display & battery would never sync. WTF?!?

Look at this photo of display holder:









*The holder is all plastic*, with the electrical connections on top. Imagine loosening the holder clamps on bars & spreading the lower arms further apart, as if you want to mount a wider stem. The plastic connector base flexes & bends DOWN in the middle of connector area, so the middle pins lose contact to display. BINGO! Display & battery can NOT sync!

I removed wider stem, installed narrow road-bike stem, squeezed holder to flatten top connector area & problem gone.

I have since replaced the intuvia+holder with the newer side-mount-only Purion display, and no more problems, ever. And I have istalled the wider stem & bars I originally wanted.

So, if you don't see any space on bar between stem & display-holder sides, you probably have the same problem as mine.

I taught all this to my dealer last year & he claims it was passed on to Magura, the USA Bosch Importer.

Good luck!

Catfish ...


----------

